# Colonscopy it is ......



## mommywith2 (Mar 4, 2007)

Okay, I've been talking myself into being okay with a colonscopy. As much as I hate a lot that has to do with it, for me, knowledge is power. I've asked my doctor what it involves, I've read people's stories, I've read about them from a medical side. I'm pretty sure I have all the information I need to not be surprised about what happens from the prep to afterwards.But...... I don't want people to know I'm having one. Obviously, my husband will know. He'll have to take me. But we have to find someone to watch our kids. I would have my mom do it, but then I'll have to explain, and she will tell family and friends in no time flat. Love her, but if you want to keep medical information to yourself, do NOT tell her. I think I could be okay with telling my mother-in-law, she is really good and not telling stuff if you ask her not to. But my father-in-law... different story. He's like my mother. Can't keep information to himself. And he is self-employed, so good chance he'll be there and wonder why she's watching the kids.This is just the type of person I am. When I had a lapriscopy, I couldn't talk about it. Afterwords I could, but I couldn't beforehand. When I miscarried, I couldn't talk about it. A few months later, I was able to talk openly about it. I just don't want questions, speculation, etc. I don't want tons of family and friends calling and asking if I'm okay, what are the results. I'd rather find out, and then if I choose, let people know if something is wrong. If nothing is found, then why bother letting people know I had one.What reasons can I use? What should my husband tell his boss when asking for time off that day? I admire people that can be open about anything, but I'm just not that way. I don't want to flat out lie or anything (it's not a day at the beach), but I don't everyone and their dog to know I'm having a colonscopy.


----------



## Car (Jan 20, 2003)

Convinc your husband to do the decent thing and tell people he's having something done and you have to take him














Don't know how you could get around it. Couldn't you get a sitter you just hire, who doesn't have to know where you're gone? Or a neighbour? My whole family knows I'm do to have all these tests but my firends don't. Could you just say you're having wisdom teeth out or some other dental treatment? They knock you out for some of them so it's not too far from true? Sorry, I'm no help. Good luck with it anyway


----------

